# schiefer Wurf



## 08/15 (27. Feb 2006)

Ich werkel grad an ner Aufgabe zur Berechnung zu schiefen Wurfs, das Programm lässt sich aber nicht starten, sondern nach der Parametereingabe wird kommt nur die Meldung "creating object" aber es passiert nix!
Wo liegt der Hund begraben?

Hier mein Code:

```
public class Wurferg3
{ 
      private final double g = - 9.81;
      private double x,  z, vz,  v0z, v0x, v0, z0, xalt, xneu;
    
    public Wurferg3 (double par1, double par2)
    
   
{       v0 = par1;
        z0 = par2;
        
}
public double xt (double tpar)
{
        x = v0x*tpar;
        return x;      }


public double zt (double tpar) {
        double z1 = g/2.0*tpar*tpar+v0z*tpar+z0;
        return z1;              }
            
            public double vzt (double tpar){
                vz = g+v0z*tpar+v0z;
                return vz;                  }
                
public double zeit()
{
    double deltat = 0.1;
    
    double t = 0.1;
    double z1 = zt (t);
    
    while (z1 > 0.0) {
        t = t + deltat;
        z1 = zt (t);
        System.out.println("Schleife" + "t"+t+" z " +z1);
    }
        return t;
    }
public void ausgabe()
     {    
    double zeitdauer = zeit();
    double weite  = xt (zeitdauer);

    System.out.println("zeit" + zeitdauer+ "xt" +weite);
      }
      
public double weite()
{
double vorher = 0.0;
double nachher = 1.0;
double alpha = 30*3.1459/180;
double deltaalpha = 0.2*3.1416/180.0;
while ((nachher-vorher)>=0.0)
{
vorher =nachher;
v0x = v0*Math.sin(alpha);
v0x = v0*Math.cos(alpha);
double zt =zeit();
alpha = alpha +deltaalpha;
nachher = xt (zt);
    }
    
    System.out.println(alpha+"    " + deltaalpha);
    
    return alpha*180.0/ Math.PI;
  
    }

}
```


----------



## Guest (27. Feb 2006)

Hab was vergessen  :roll: 


```
public class Schieferwurf
{
   
    
     private final double g = - 9.81;
    
    private double x, vx, z, vz, t, v0z, v0x, v0y;

    /**
     * Constructor for objects of class Schieferwurf
     */
   public Schieferwurf (double geschw,double geschwz,double hoehe)
    {
        v0x = geschw;
        v0z = geschwz;
        v0y = hoehe;
    }

    // Methode 1  Berechnung der Wurfzeit
    
    public double Wurfzeit()
    {
        t = 0.0;
        double deltat = 0.05;
        z = 0.1;
        while (z > 0.0)
        { 
            z = -g/2*t*t+v0z*t+z;
            t = t + deltat;
        }   
        return t;
    }  
        //Methode 2 Berechnung der Wurfweite
        
        public  double Wurfweite()
        
        {
             x = v0x * Wurfzeit();
             
            return x;
            }
   
   public class Kugelstroßer
   { private double v0,ah,aw,h,winkel;
       public double Kugelstoßer( double aw)
    {
            h = h + 5;

            {
                aw =20;
                aw = aw + 0.2;
                winkel = Math.sin(aw);
        
    }
         }
   
     
   
   
    }
}
```


----------



## SamHotte (27. Feb 2006)

Bin ich blind oder steht die main()-Methode nicht da?


----------



## Spamme (27. Feb 2006)

main methoden muss man glaub ich drin haben


----------



## SnooP (27. Feb 2006)

Und ich sehe auch nicht den String "creating Object"... wo man jetzt ansetzen könnte


----------



## 08/15 (27. Feb 2006)

Ich bin noch ziemlich am Anfang von der Java-Geschichte!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht den "Roh-Code" posten, den ich dann nurnoch an der richtigen Stelle mit den richtigen Verweisen einbauen muss?


----------



## 08/15 (28. Feb 2006)

ach ja:
ich programmiere im Moment in BlueJ


----------

